# Reverse flush through gun w/ garden hose.



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Where can I buy one of this thing? I got the link from Airlessco just scroll down to the bottom of page and you'll see the reverse flush adapter.
http://www.airlessco.com/airlessco/pdf/001-703 (APR 05) Spray & Stripe 3000 WEB.pdf


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

How come so many look at this post but not one answer? Fine, I got an old extension that no longer needed. Will cut it up and fiddle with it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Softy said:


> How come so many look at this post but not one answer?


Rudeness.:no:

Never saw one of those before.
I usually put the pump in water/thinner, and run the paint from the hose either through the gun (if I want it for touch up) or the hose.

I guess I can see where one would have it's uses, but not really for me. (I'm old)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazon $ 26 dls. 
Amazon.com: Airlessco/Durotech #170-005 Airless Spring Flush Value: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Softy. that part number is not in my price book


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I will call Airlessco Monday and ask if they have a new part number. they have changed many part numbers since Graco bought them.
Pm me or post your city and will let you know the correct part number and the closest Airlessco service center where you can get it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack is your best bet. I found the part number but no where to order it. If you call around with the part number you might find it though.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Rudeness.:no:
> 
> Never saw one of those before.
> I usually put the pump in water/thinner, and run the paint from the hose either through the gun (if I want it for touch up) or the hose.
> ...


<deleted>


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> I will call Airlessco Monday and ask if they have a new part number. they have changed many part numbers since Graco bought them.
> Pm me or post your city and will let you know the correct part number and the closest Airlessco service center where you can get it


Saw the link to Amazon but should I wait till you find out. May be if you get it you can send it with my packing kit. Orangethorpe, California...or anywhere in Orange county or Los Angeles, California


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Personally I'm not sure how well it'll work. I don't think water can reverse flow through lower check-ball on the pump. Most likely I need to open prime valve but will give it a try.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Softy said:


> <deleted>


There's something I haven't seen yet.
Someone quotes me, and then deletes what they said.

I'm going to assume it was something nice about me, and give you a thanks for it.

If the mods tell me otherwise (they can see what you deleted, Softy), then I'll be removing my thanks later.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Softy the new part number for the reverse flush is 865861 the list price is $38.00. there are two authorized service centers for Airlessco in L.A.
PS Paint 1501 W.Washington Boulevard and Sprayco 1198 South LaBrea Avenue L.A. hope this helps


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> There's something I haven't seen yet.
> Someone quotes me, and then deletes what they said.
> 
> I'm going to assume it was something nice about me, and give you a thanks for it.
> ...


Oh, nothing personal and didn't say anything bad.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Softy said:


> Where can I buy one of this thing? I got the link from Airlessco just scroll down to the bottom of page and you'll see the reverse flush adapter.
> http://www.airlessco.com/airlessco/pdf/001-703 (APR 05) Spray & Stripe 3000 WEB.pdf


Did it work ok?


----------

